# Fledermäuse



## Tabor12 (4. Sep. 2012)

Guten Morgen !

Gestern Abend in der Dämmerung - fast schon finster - hab ich aus meinem Esszimmerfenster auf den Teichgeschaut und konnte Tolles beobachten. 3-5 Fledermäuse spielten über dem Teich flogen immer in Kreisen und Schleifen darüber - es war richtig schön anzusehen. Habt ihr das auch schon beobachtet ? WUnderschön. 

LG Irene


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Hallo Irene,
Fledermäuse sind auch bei mir häufig zu Gast, und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, sie haben sich schon an 
mich gewöhnt, denn sie sind nicht mehr so hektisch wie früher !


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

bei uns kreisen die abends auch.....  das Dollste was ich da mal erlebt hab war in KOblenz, da war im Industriegebiet bei einer Firma das Dach mit Flutlicht bestrahlt weil die da wohl am arbeiten waren... dort waren Schwärme von Insekten.....  und immer wieder schossen Fledermäuse in die Masse....    war Wahnsinn...   das hatte Ähnlichkeit wie man das immer im Fernsehn sieht bei der Fischschwarmjagd von Haien oder Delphinen


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

auch bei uns sind ueber dem teich abends fledermaeuse zu beobachten, ich denke, die trinken auch aus dem teich... 
sieht wenigstens so aus.
selbst hier auf mallorca, wo ich seit fast 2 monaten weile, sind abends ueber dem teich und dem pool fledermaeuse zu beobachten 
liebe gruesse lotta


----------



## Nori (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Abends wenn in der Dämmerung sich ein paar Leuchten am Teich einschalten kommen die Tierchen und drehen ihre Kreise über dem Teich - ich denke die wohnen normalerweise in einem nahegelegenen Kirchturm..

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Wir mussten schon einige Fledermäuse in der Praxis verarzten, sind äusserst faszinierende Tiere, aber auch wehrhaft    beissen wie die Wilden.. allerdings kommen die durch die Haut nur ganz schlecht durch mit den kurzen Zähnchen....


----------



## admh (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Wir haben die Tiere auch im Garten. Sie nisten im Satteldach unserer Garage.

Gerade im Sommerurlaub in HR habe ich ein Tierchen gerettet. Die Fledermaus ist auf dem Campingplatz, geblendet durch das helle Licht, am Waschhaus im Spülwasser gelandet. Eine Frau schrie schon in Panik und wollte auf das Tierchen, mittlerweile am Boden, treten. 
Ich habe mich dazwischengeworfen.
Das Tier war unverletzt und ist nach ein paar Minuten weggeflogen. 

Ja, sie versuchen zu beissen, kommen aber wirklich nicht durch die Haut.
Ein tolles Erlebnis. Die Tierchen sind richtig süß. Schade, dass der Sohnemann schon im Bett war.

Andreas


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Hi

Wir haben auch Fledermäuse. Sie __ fliegen immer zwischen den hohen Baumreihen im Garten hindurch. da sammeln sich schon eineige Insekten. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das am Teich auch der Fall ist, wegen dem Wasser und der Pflanzenvielfalt. Isekten finden da einfach bessere Verstecke. Und die Fledermäuse wissen natürlich wie sei ihr Futter finden. Toll, dass du das so genau beobachten kannst. Trinken könnte auch sein, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie sie das machen...

Grüße Michael


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Hallo,

letztes Jahr konnte ich sogar mal eine Fledermaus über dem Teich ablichten, ist gar ned so einfach 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/381


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Hallo Mitch

Wow, da hast du aber echt Geduld gehabt. Musst doch unzählige Versuche gemacht haben, wenn ich mir vorstelle wie unsere immer die Richtung wechseln...
Absolut unberechenbare Flugkünstler sind das. Hin und wieder muss ich den Kopf einziehen, wiel sie erst in der letzten Sekunde ausweichen, man könnte sie mit der Hand fangen wenn sie nicht so blitzschnell wären.

Zum Thema Fledermausbiss, ich hab gehört sie wären starke Tollwutüberträger. Stimmt das oder nur böse Märchen?

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich herausfinde, wo sie "wohnen". Ich hab nen alten zweistöckigen Schuppen im Garten, der feucht und einsturzgefährdet ist. Vermute sie leben da drin. Das Dach ist teilweise schon eingestürzt.
Wenn ich wüsste, dass sie dort drin hausen, würde ich einen Versuch starten, sie um zu siedeln und sie nicht plötzlich mit der "Abrisskeule" erschrecken.

Grüße Michael


----------



## lollo (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Hallo Michael,

 HIER  kannst du dich schlauer machen.


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Theoretisch und praktisch sind Fledermäuse Tiere, die die Tollwut übertragen können... aber dazu müssten sie einen erst mal so beissen, das ne Verletzung entsteht, das ist bei den meisten hiesigen Arten schwer...  bei grösseren Exemplaren wär ich vorsichtig und würd die auch nicht mit der blossen Hand halten..   da sind Handschuhe angeraten.....

tagsüber kannst Du ja mal mit ner Starken Lampe gucken ob Du welche siehst.. sonst wirds schwer..   setz Dich doch mal mit dem Naturschutzbund in Verbindung, die können bestimmt helfen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Hi Michael,

auch Fledertiere können zwar Tollwut übertragen, aber vorher muß auch ne Fledermaus erst mal von nem anderen tollwutinfizierten Viech gebissen werden um sie selber zu bekommen.
Und das passiert wohl nur sehr selten. Einmal ist die Tollwut sehr stark rückläufig (der Hauptüberträger Rotfuchs bekommt schon seit Jahren Impfköder), zweitens sind Fledermäuse kaum am Boden zu finden, wo sie z.B mal ein Fuchs oder anderes infiziertes viefüßiges Tier beißen könnte. Dann sind sie auch noch recht verletzlich (wenn ein Raubtier wien Fuchs zubeißt sind sie meißt hin oder die Flughäute werden beschädigt, sodas sie nicht mehr sehr gut __ fliegen kann. Und laßt but not least sterben tollwutinfizierte Tiere ja auch recht schnell (vor allem so kleine)

also, das "Fledermäuse sind akute Tollwutüberträger" kommt wohl eher von denjenigen, die Angst haben wenn die Fledermäuse nachts in ihr Schlafzimmer kommen und an ihrer Halsschlagader das Blut saugen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*

Bei mir haben sie gestern wieder Party über dem Teich gefeiert - die sind aber oft so schnell dass man die Spiegelung im Teich eher sieht als die Fledermäuse in der Luft 

LG


----------



## lollo (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fledermäuse*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> kommt wohl eher von denjenigen, die Angst haben wenn die Fledermäuse nachts in ihr Schlafzimmer kommen und an ihrer Halsschlagader das Blut saugen


Hallo Frank,

die Einstellung solcher Leute kommt dann wahrscheinlich von  diesen Fledermäusen hier  
Ich sehe das genau so wie du.


----------

